# Hastings laser accurate 2 3/4 in. sabot slugs



## rivervalley (Jan 19, 2009)

Just wondering if anybody on here has had any experience with the Hastings sabot slugs. Just wondering if they shoot as accurate as advertised. At $8.95 per box of 5 they are a whole lot cheaper than the other brands of sabot slugs.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

They shot tighter groups then a few others i tried about 3 years go. I used them for a couple seasons and then switched to the hornady slugs. Scheels had them for $10/box and they are sweet.


----------



## rivervalley (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you get the Hornady slugs for $10.00 a box? Did you switch to Hornady because of the difference in ballistics?


----------

